# rotating text



## kaits (27. Oktober 2002)

hello

dows someone know how to rotate text 180 degrees?
for example I have the following text: HELLO WORLD
now I need to rotate it 180 degrees and show the result

is it possible with css?


----------



## Dunsti (27. Oktober 2002)

yes, it is ! 

try this one:

```
<html>
 <head>
  <style>
   .vertical {writing-mode: tb-rl;}
  </style>
 </head>

 <body>
  <span class="vertical">verticaltext</span>
 </body>
</html>
```


Dunsti

[edit by Dunsti]
oops ... that was 90° but you wanted 180°

try this:

```
<html>
 <head>
  <style>
   .rotated {filter: flipV() flipH();}
  </style>
 </head>

 <body>
  <span class="rotated">rotated</span>
 </body>
</html>
```

[und nochmal: edit by Dunsti]

flipV and flipH only work this way:

```
<html>
 <head>
  <style>
   .rotated {width: 0; filter: flipV() flipH();}
  </style>
 </head>

 <body>
  <span class="rotated">rotated</span>
 </body>
</html>
```


Dunsti


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Oktober 2002)

Soweit mir bekannt und laut selfHTML funktioniert dieses nur mit Grafiken, also muß der Text eine Grafik sein!


----------



## sam (28. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *Soweit mir bekannt und laut selfHTML funktioniert dieses nur mit Grafiken, also muß der Text eine Grafik sein! *


selfhtml lügt... (shame on me)
geht wunderbar mit text


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Oktober 2002)

Neugierig ist... - wie funktioniert das? Hat bei mir mit Text nicht funktioniert!

Upps, gestern wollte mein Browser dieses nicht anzeigen, heute geht es -peinlich- , hätte gestern wohl mal Neustart machen sollen...

( Naja und TopStyle wills nicht anzeigen... *nie wieder drauf verlasse* )


----------



## Dunsti (29. Oktober 2002)

was meinst Du, wieso ich meinen Post dreimal editiert habe. 

ich sollte mir abgewöhnen erst nach dem Posten das zu testen, was ich gepostet hab.  


Dunsti


----------



## MAN (6. Mai 2004)

*Text um 270° drehen*

Cool, jetzt weiß ich wie ich Text um 90° und um 180° drehe. Wie aber schaut es mit 270° aus?

Also genau andersrum wie 90° ?

Habe versucht mit  
	
	
	



```
<div style="writing-mode:tb-lr">Text</div>
```

da das "tb-rl" so danach aussah, als ob man das übersetzen kann mit "table right-left. Und wenn ich die Buchstaben umdrehe "tb-lr" dann heißt es (würde es heißen): "table left-right".

Leider ist das nicht die Lösung des Problems 

Bin für jede Antwort dankbar

mfG

MAN


[edit]

ok, Frage hat sich erledigt, einfach folgendes:


```
writing-mode:tb-rl;width:0;filter:flipV()flipH()
```


----------

